# 501 UPGRADE FOR $199, WHAT ABOUT 508 ?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I heard them say that the 501 upgrade for $199 for existing customers would be extended, what about the 508? Are they just getting rid of the rest of the receivers to existing customers now? Why are they not using the 508 for the promotion?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I called Dish and they told me that they were just trying to rid of the 501's and no word on the 508. 

Does Dish allow someone that prepaid for one year for programming and had all the channels to get the 501 promotion even if the customer did not have a credit card?


----------



## uxu (May 17, 2002)

I just had did the existing customer ($199) upgrade today - The installer brought a box that had '501' plastered all over it... we booted it up and I actually have a 508 inside. 

It was a nice surprise.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe they just got cheap on the boxes they ship in. You got VERY VERY LUCKY, just be glad you got the 508 for the price of a 501. You probably actually got something you should have gotten for the 199 price bc the 501 unit is no longer worth 199 with a commitment such as that, bc it is no longer a deal, now 99 would be a better price for the 501 since it is now discontinued. You can probably buy 501's for 199 or less now that the 508 and 721 is out.


----------

